# Tradition And Stellaris(Sears)



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Good evening, gentleman.. I am looking forward to receiving a Titan and Nautilus that Silver Hawk just restored and repaired for me. Thank you, Paul! I picked up a few Stellaris and Tradition Electronics recently...Four out of five work very well. After checking the Electric Watch Site, I still have questions...when I pull out the stem on the Stellaris with the Seiko based 3302a movement, does it disconnect the battery? Also, I can't tell which movement the Tradition Electric has..a 4750,4751,or a 4760 as I do not have the correct back opener...but when I pull the stem I hear the sound like a ping pong ball dropping on a table, then the ticking stops..which of the three movements does that sound like and is the battery disconnected at that point? Thanks.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I have one Tradition that has a Porta 2001 movement and two others that have ESA 9154s. The ESA ones are date only and the Porta is day and date. You can take a look at them in the link in my signature below for electrics and see if yours looks like any of mine.

Once you are sure of the movement Paul would probably the best one to answer if the battery circuit is interupted or not when hacked.


----------

